#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How to rank my site on top where there are lots of .edu and .gov sites?

## Bhavya

In SEO we have seen .edu and .gov sites rank highly and the backlinks from them offer a good boost for ranking. Mostly .edu and .gov are high quality and high authoritative websites because they have been offering useful information for users as its hard to get more authoritative information than the government on certain subjects. So when it comes to ranking it's hard to compete with a .edu or .gov site. Therefore I would like to know, Are there any ways to rank my site on top where there are lots of .edu and .gov sites?

----------

